# pkg mirror from Brazil



## WeLoveBSD (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm installing KDE but the current mirror (pkg.FreeBSD.org${ABI}/latest) is too slow, downloading the packages at 200 KB/s* max*, when my download speed can reach 1.5 MB/s.

I've not yet found any Brazilian mirros, so either I'm looking at the wrong place or they don't exist.
Could someone land a hand?

Regards,
WeLoveBSD.


----------

